# Awesome service from Robolic Labs



## sdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Had my first dealings with Robolics, Great prices, products look good, and service was the absolute best I've ever had. Everything they told me to do was simple no fuss, and they did everything they said they would do. Im starting my cycle and will check Labs and report back but I dont see a problem.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 26, 2015)

Best of luck dude!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, hopefully they give me some free samples so I can start a thread on the great service


----------



## mickems (Feb 26, 2015)

please don't.


----------



## DF (Feb 26, 2015)

Yay!  He got shit in the mail with no idea if it's good.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 26, 2015)

I love his old song, "Mr. Robotics", common everybody Mr. Robotics, common, common,......


----------



## Paolos (Feb 26, 2015)

They sell Drones right?


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 26, 2015)

Always get a chuckle when they say it looks good so it must be real....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 26, 2015)

i got my R2D2 clone from them yes and was just as the said all the beep beeps and static sounds i could ask for 

another great service from Mr.Robolics


----------



## mugzy (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11054-Robolics-labs-and-black-widow-labs


----------



## Sledge (Feb 13, 2016)

I got great service from Alin. Everything I ordered came on time. It all turned out to be bunk though. Make sure its legit before you sing praises.


----------



## Hvywrest (Jan 13, 2018)

****ing scam


----------

